# Importation boite mail Thunderbird vers mail



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2006)

Bonjour ! 
J'ai voulut tester thunderbird après avoir restauré mon système, seulement là je me retrouve comme un gros malin puique j'arrive pas à importer mes boites mail et donc tous les messages que j'ai téléchargés et virés du serveur...
J'ai essayé dans mail   Fichier/importer boite mail, mais quand je vais dans le répertoire de mes compte, il me dit qu'il n'y a pas de fichier valide  
C'est foutu ?  

marchi


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2006)

Heu.... problème résolu ! 
En forçant un peu sur le dossier local folder ça passe


----------



## wolverine (25 Avril 2006)

lol ! c'est cool les autos resolutions de problemes !


----------

